# What is better?



## benny90 (Dec 23, 2004)

To earn a pastry arts degree and learn culinary OR earn a culinary degree and learn pastry

I'm taking a hotel/restaurant management course with a background on culinary arts - and I'm still planning to get a degree after that. Can you help me out? :chef:


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

I took pastry and now I'm doing culinary but I found that culinary is much more general and covers basic baking and pastry. IMO, depending which way your swinging may influence which you should take first. I think if you're wanting to be a pastry chef, take culinary first then pastry will be a piece of cake...pardon the pun.


----------



## theloggg (Sep 28, 1999)

Pastry is more of an exact science and if you think pastry is the way you want to go, I would get the pastry degree. You can always learn how to saute, grill, etc. on your own later. Personally, I think learning pastry is a little tougher. Just my 2 cents.

Logan


----------



## squigon (Dec 26, 2004)

Yes, i think diving into pastry directly would not be a mistake. Plus, some schools offer fundamental culinary arts techniques in their pastry courses. So you bake 2 cakes with 1 oven.


----------

